# Hog trap



## BigCats (Sep 4, 2016)

When to one of my track of land today and it's covered up with rooting so I'm gonna build a hog trap is a 4x8 ok size those cow panels are 50" tall and 16' long , and can you trap hogs year round


----------



## larryb (Sep 5, 2016)

*hog trap*

4x8 is fine be sure you have a top on it, or they will climb out. I build mine with panels 4x8 with a rooter gate or guillotine gate.


----------



## Darrenmd (Sep 14, 2016)

*Hog Trap*

That is a good size.... I am not sure if you want the extra work.... but if you can bolt down the top.... it makes it easy to get those big ones out.... just unbolt it and roll it over instead of trying to pull it out.... IMHO


----------



## Davexx1 (Oct 15, 2016)

A bigger trap is better as some hogs are or will become trap shy and will not enter a small confined space like that.

There are many types and styles of hog traps that you could build.  If you want a portable trap, one that can be moved easily in one piece, a welded steel frame 4' x 8' will work.  Give some thought to how you will be moving it, what kind of door you want to use, etc.

Good luck.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 18, 2016)

So many options out there so just do some research and do it the way you want......a 4x8 has certainly and will certainly catch some pigs. But I think they are best for catching a Stupid pig you plan on eating(seriously).

If you are looking at eradication type effect, you need to build a corral and try to catch the sounder. You certainly will NOT catch all the pigs in the 4x8 and very quickly you will only be catching the stupid ones anyway............still, it will be a good time and we cant wait to see what you do


----------



## rosewood (Oct 21, 2016)

You can trap hogs year round.  No restrictions on them really.

We bought a trap from Lowes that was made out of angle iron and those hog panels.  It was about 4x4x8 or so.  We caught 9 pigs one time and 8 another time in it.  I think they were fighting to get to the corn.  But we did have some that would never go in it.  They do wise up.

Rosewood


----------



## Darkhorse (Oct 21, 2016)

I'd say build it bigger. This one is made of those cow panels you mentioned wired to drive in fence posts. I use a heavy gauge wire and double wire everything.
I use a cord as a tripwire. It is stretched across the rear 1/4 of  the pen so it gives more time for hogs to enter the trap.
For a hog that just won't enter the trap try to entice him with those powdery sugar coated donuts. Start feeding him donuts outside the pen and when he's cleaning them up start putting them inside.
That is how I caught this boar.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 21, 2016)

Three or four panels, a handful of t-posts, and some galvanized wire will make you a sound trap. Google "Wexford" style traps or figure 6 shape traps, and even heart shaped traps. They are fairly quick to emplace, cheap, and can catch a whole slew of hogs. Very simple design. And taller panels are better. Hogs can climb better than you might think!!


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 21, 2016)

Definitely like the corral type traps best


----------

